# Green Dust Algae



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

For the past couple of weeks I have been plagued with Green Dust Algae on my 75g and 55g in the basement. I had assumed it was a CO2 issue since I have been dosing daily with 2ppm of KNO3 and 0.2ppm of KH2PO4. I have probably forgotten a day or two along the way but have been pretty consistent. I would clean the glass and put the diatom filter on the tank but the GDA would show up again within a day or two of the diatom filter's removal. 

Since I received my LaMotte refills last week, I decided to test for NO3 and PO4 today. Both the 55g and the 75g were at zero ppm of NO3 and zero ppm of PO4! It seems that low ferts was the cause of the GDA and not low CO2. While neither of these two tanks has BBA, the 75g has a diatom algae bloom going on also. 

A lot of folks say that either low or high NO3 levels can contribute to GDA and this may be a little bit of proof that low ferts does indeed cause some algae  Neither tank had much Green Spot on the glass but I upped the PO4 anyways. 

I just thought everyone might like to know


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am battling the same problem you are, Matt. Though mine is gsa and not green dust. I think I might have to invest in a Lamotte kit in the next cpl of weeks. Good places to buy from?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Aquatic Eco Systems and Marine Depot are the only two sources of LaMotte kits I can think of off of the top of my head. Ordering direct from LaMotte is another easy way. Reagent refills will have to be ordered from them more than likely and their shipping is cheap and fast!

You are more than welcome to bring a water sample over when you pick up your Excel and I will test the NO3 for you...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ack!! Should have read this BEFORE I came over this morning! lol


----------

